# Feather wear from springy rest



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Is there a way to index the arrow on a springy rest to reduce feather wear or do springy rests just tear up the lower hen feather no matter how they're indexed?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LBF -

Your arrows are or are acting too stiff.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Opinions may vary, but I can recall only one person I knew personally having any successs with a springie for finger shooting. You'd be bettter off with a conventional flipper or plastic rest with plunger. More durable and easier to set up.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I wanted to like the springy but went back to good old NAP centerest for the same reason you are having


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just turn the cock feather down to about 8 o'clock. I know I know that moves the bottom hen feather into the spring. Try it and I might disagree with Stash on durability and ease of set up


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll change rests.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

By the way, by "durability" I was referring to damage cause by snagging it on something like cloth in the bowcase, not from actual wear from shooting. I destroyed a couple of springs on my compound one season just taking the bow out of the case.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Stash!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LBF - 

I assumed you were using the term "springy" for the more common flipper type rest. There's no advantage to a using a real "springy" rest, which is why in the real world, you rarely see them. 
Either way, excessive wear on hen feathers is almost always due to a tuning issue. Most likely a over spined thing. Again, assuming you know enough to have the nocking point below perpendicular. 

Sorry, can see you from here.

Stash and Cheeeny are correct. 


Viper1 out.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Was going through a couple boxes of "stuff" from my wheel bow days. Took one of the old springy rests and put it on my Rambo Warf. Then shot a hundred arrows with feathers with no issues. One reason I always liked them, a nobrainer to setup. I use old WD-40 straws to cover the spring. Only issue I ever had was the noise pulling the arrow back over the wire.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonder how many national championships have been won by a rest not seen in the real world? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

r - 

What it comes down to it, the guys who national championships, would be the same guys who would win with ANY rest or off the shelf or knuckle. 
Saying that almost ANY piece of equipment is responsible for a "win", or proclaiming superiority because Joe Blough, 2.5 time xYz champ uses it, is pure marketing, aka hype. 

BTW - When was the last time you saw a springy rest on a real Olympic line? We could go into the whole split v 3 under thing and tendency / effects of pinching the arrow, but it's been discussed before. 

LBF - 

Apologies, in my last post, the line should have read:
"Again, assuming you know enough to have the nocking point *above *perpendicular."

Viper1 out.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> LBF -
> 
> I assumed you were using the term "springy" for the more common flipper type rest. There's no advantage to a using a real "springy" rest, which is why in the real world, you rarely see them.
> Either way, excessive wear on hen feathers is almost always due to a tuning issue. Most likely a over spined thing. Again, assuming you know enough to have the nocking point below perpendicular.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Yes, I was referring to the "real" springy rest.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LBF - 

Do yourself a favor, get rid of it. 
As you improve, the adjustability an over all stability of a more standard rest/plunger combination will serve you better. 
Effects on feather wear are the same regardless of the rest used. 
The fletch on properly tuned arrow will be nowhere near the rest/riser as it passes. 

And yes, for the record, my posts above (typos and all) are just my opinion. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> r -
> 
> What it comes down to it, the guys who national championships, would be the same guys who would win with ANY rest or off the shelf or knuckle.
> Saying that almost ANY piece of equipment is responsible for a "win", or proclaiming superiority because Joe Blough, 2.5 time xYz champ uses it, is pure marketing, aka hype.
> ...


Oly. Not oly here but in the BB world it's very popular here. I don't use one currently but many of the top in the NFAA do, so to dismiss it with the slight you did is incorrect.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

One thing the OP can do - I usually find the end of the spring is about 1/8" too long... so I cut this off with some pliers. This can help with feather wear a lot. Also make sure you have rotated the spring so that the center of shaft is aligned to center of the spring head.

I choose the springy for a couple of reasons:
- it does reduce the vertical crawl distance if stringwalking or fixed crawl shooting
- it does help cradle the arrow in a hunting situation e.g. if you tip the bow over slightly the springy will keep the arrow on the rest

YMMV but I like the relative simplicity of the springy and it is enough for my needs.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I myself prefer a plunger and flipper rest such as the AAE Free Flyte Elite. Very tunable, but the springy has proven its worth and many of the top shooters still use it for the reasons Daniel listed


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

r - 

I may have started threads or posted this in the past, but I'll just add it here one more time.

People always look for the best, that's natural.
With what we do, there's never been a "best", because we are the limiting factor. (Within the confines of common sense, of course.)

If there were a "best" not only would all of the top shooters be using it, but it would trickle down to most levels, pushing out if not eliminating the competition.
That's never happened. 

Even if you could prove that 50% of BB shooters used a particular thing, be it a rest or arrow or riser, or anything, and that would be a stretch, all it would prove is that "thing" is just as good as any other version. When humans are involved, we get ideas in our heads because of a personal (and therefore, limited) experience or because some one we trust/respect says so. Most times, neither will pass muster. 

I will always applaud those "champions" you refer to, but as far as their equipment choices, I could give a rat's pi-tute (I think that's how it's spelled...)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's "patootie".

I know because I used to have one, but I gave it away.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash -

Thanks buddy 

Viper1 out.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I shot springy many years competition, finger compound bow. Only thing I found better was a dropaway. Take the advice of cutting it close and using a teflon tubing in the first coil. Everything that stick out will catch on something. For that reason alone I shoot off the shelf. Lol. Ren and Gary your great.
Dan


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I use 1mm or 1.5mm heat shrink tubing to cover my spring.. silent on the draw.

The OP was asking about feather wear - and I don't think the springy is a "bad" rest in any way. 
I didn't like the plunger and wire rest combo personally so I stuck with what works (for me) with minor mods (cut the spring and heat shrink tubing.)


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The springy has advantages for barebow shooters which most (except maybe the GUX or Bidrop) other rests don't. 

That's why barebow shooters who want to be competitive should stick to getting advice from people who actually shoot barebow competitively.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Springy's tearing up feathers on a tuned shaft is almost always feather orientation. You need to find the sweet spot. It's normally cock feather between 9-10 o'clock. It will vary a little based on your specific tune and left wing/right wing depending on how much offset you use.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I'll change rests.


Out of curiosity, what made you change from your Free Flyte Elite and Beiter plunger to a springy?


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Sanford said:


> Out of curiosity, what made you change from your Free Flyte Elite and Beiter plunger to a springy?


The springy rest was on my hunting bow. I am trying to set up the best rest for that bow for turkey season. On my 3-d rig, I currently have a Cartel magnetic flipper. I'm replacing that rest rest with the Cavalier Free Flyte Elite due to excessive noise from the Cartel.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

LBF - 

Let's make a few things clear. 

1. If you are getting inside (hen) feather wear, you are getting contact with the rest or riser or something.
2. Normal paradox will carry the tail of the arrow over an inch, maybe two inches away from the contact point on the bow. 
3. Shaftment contact almost always means a stiff arrow or one that's acting stiff (late or insufficient paradox). 
Doesn't matter what rest you're using and having to change fletch orientation for clearance, just means you're using the wrong arrow or wrong tune (maybe both). 

IF you find that a stiff arrow, made to tune acceptably works best for you, that's great, but understand there's some compensation going on and you're basically using a band-aid. Which may not always be a bad thing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> LBF -
> 
> Let's make a few things clear.
> 
> ...


This is at the base of the real issue. Whether springy or flipper or whatever, if your feather is wearing on an elevated rest, it is contacting something on exit and it ain't the shelf floor. Of the two roads, finding a rest or fletch orientation that won't contact or finding a tune that clears properly, you will get tons more improvement doing the latter. There are times I have purposely shot stiff spine for my set up, and, even with a flipper rest the outer edge of the feather frays enough to let me know the contact is there. It's not optimal, but as Viper said, that was something I could live with for that purpose. 

But , if I did choose to shoot a too stiff arrow, I would definitely not want to with a fixed arm springy rest.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> LBF -
> 
> Let's make a few things clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys. I appreciate your help. I did tune these arrows (bare shaft w/fletched arrows) on another bow, a 45# longbow. I've been using then on my recurve hunting bow, also 45#'s. The arrow shafts are GT 35/55, so I assumed they would work. I think I will need to buy new arrows for the recurve and bare shaft tune them instead of using the arrows that have been tuned to my longbow.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Years ago probably when springy came out against my better judgment I reluctantly removed by Berger button and nylon rest from the relatively new Bear Alaskan Compound I was shooting. That trial session ended after a several rounds. Springy was put back into it's package. I never sold it or offered it to any of my shooting buddies. In fact I probably still have it in an old archery tackle box I only store stuff for nostalgia purposes. They are noisy, untenable, non compliant and in comparison to a stick on flipper type rest and a tunable plunger. By the way setting the flipper wire outside the diameter of the shaft and rotating the arm up so that it has a component in the vertical plane creates clearance problems and is probably as hard on feathers as the springy. Be sure to read the installation recommendations form the manufacturer and take a peak at the Easton tuning guide if the instructions from the manufacturer are written only the language from the country of origin which you might not be able to understand without an interpreter.
By the way I still have the Berger Button hanging on the wall in it's original packaging. Back to off the shelf for the trad bow. Stick on wire rest (NOT A WRAP AROUND) and Beiter plunger for the IFL FITA rigs. So tunable with the correct spine arrows.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You can't count that high. And you can't see it if you don't show up 


rsarns said:


> Wonder how many national championships have been won by a rest not seen in the real world? ��


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You won't see a springy on an Olympic line because spinwings get ripped off by the spring. so much for that paradox thing. Would 30 or 40 National Championships count ? 


Viper1 said:


> r -
> 
> What it comes down to it, the guys who national championships, would be the same guys who would win with ANY rest or off the shelf or knuckle.
> Saying that almost ANY piece of equipment is responsible for a "win", or proclaiming superiority because Joe Blough, 2.5 time xYz champ uses it, is pure marketing, aka hype.
> ...


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

In the overall scheme of recurve archery, excluding the small niche of barebow, springy rests are not just unpopular, they are non-existent except the junk bins of older archery shops. But, even for barebow, which has been discussed here for years, I can't remember the things even being brought up till someone modified them and started selling them. Not unresonable how that works that now they are mandatory.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gary -

Why would a spin wing be ripped off when a vane or feather wouldn't, or at least show some wear or damage over time? We all know that spin wings tend to be fragile, but come on....
Please, I know you make or sell those things, but the fact is Sanford is spot on. 

In fact the only reason most BB guys (the "national champions" you refer to, certainly no other discipline) can get away with springy rests is because it harder to impart any downward pressure on the arrow shooting 3 under. Getting away with something and it being optimal or even better are two different things.

Like the other guys, I have several in my junk draws, some at least 40 years old and some newer. 

Look, you believe they're good, I think they're crap, and I doubt either of us are going to change our minds.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> Gary -
> 
> Why would a spin wing be ripped off when a vane or feather wouldn't, or at least show some wear or damage over time? We all know that spin wings tend to be fragile, but come on....
> Please, I know you make or sell those things, but the fact is Sanford is spot on.
> ...


Not a scientist but I think stringwalking puts a lot of downward pressure on the springy, and a lot of stringwalkers agree that the springy shortens the crawls. I know many switched to different flipper rests due to breaking the weaker flipper arms.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

r -

I can't say, but I would think there's little downward pressure since the two nocking points have or should have enough of a gap to allow the nock to "float" between them and the arrow nock should be loose enough to allow the angle of the string to vary. If you are correct, that's the most damning reason not to use a springy rest. I was taught, that the last thing you'd want is a variable arrow rest, since as the rest flexes downward, the effect should be the same as moving the nocking point. As I said earlier, if we were shooting machines, little of this would matter, but we're not and that's why what may work for one person may not for another. IOWs, people have quirks. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> r -
> 
> I can't say, but I would think there's little downward pressure since the two nocking points have or should have enough of a gap to allow the nock to "float" between them and the arrow nock should be loose enough to allow the angle of the string to vary. If you are correct, that's the most damning reason not to use a springy rest. I was taught, that the last thing you'd want is a variable arrow rest, since as the rest flexes downward, the effect should be the same as moving the nocking point. As I said earlier, if we were shooting machines, little of this would matter, but we're not and that's why what may work for one person may not for another. IOWs, people have quirks.
> 
> Viper1 out.


For stringwalking a rest with vertical compliance is a huge advantage. That and stringwalking setups tend to break rest wires, only a few (Spig, Gabriel and AAE) will last.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Grant -

Well, you just named 3 alternatives that don't change your nock height based on "vertical compliance". 
So, if you are agreeing with rsarns, that there IS downward pressure with string walkers, then arguing for a springy rest makes even less sense. 

And yes, I've broken a few rests over the years, that's why I only recommend the ones that I do for anything more than a casual shooter.

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You WANT a change in NH. Otherwise you get bounce at longer crawls which then requires excessive static NH and creates arrow flight issues at less crawl. The Spig rests are pretty well known for this. The AAE has a thinner wire but can still be an issue if you use a really low anchor and light arrows. The Gabriel GUX does things differently in that it swings at a 45 degree angle, generally it tunes with a NH similar to the springy.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Why would a spinning get ripped off if you ever looked at one setting on a spring you would know the answer. So like you said come on! I dont care about selling springs and don't. No other discipline? the first perfect ever shot on a field round was with a springy. Downward pressure ? well if you had ever stringwalked with a springy you would know the answer also but I doubt you have. When this thread was started I thought it was about helping someone. It may have started that way but now its about how much you hate springs. If you hate them that much why don't you throw them away? 

Gary


Viper1 said:


> Gary -
> 
> Why would a spin wing be ripped off when a vane or feather wouldn't, or at least show some wear or damage over time? We all know that spin wings tend to be fragile, but come on....
> Please, I know you make or sell those things, but the fact is Sanford is spot on.
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Grant, Gary - 

Well, I guess that's why BB guys don't do well at longer distances ... 

Seriously, if that's the reasoning, then the string walking theory is kinda flawed. 
The fact is that even in BB, the number of people using "springy" rests is fairly small. 

And again, if we are too believe that, then no one could "win" or be competitive with anything other than a "springy" rest.
Don't think that's the case. 

The real problem is when new shooters, not gung-ho into the full BB experience, hear you guys throwing stuff like that around and end up buying the wrong rest for THEIR purposes. 
Kinda what the OP did, by putting one on his hunting bow. In all honestly, I did the same thing 40 years ago. It didn't work out well... 

BTW - I haven't thrown them out because as a collector, I generally need to keep things around as negative examples. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Who ever said no one could ever win unless your shooting a springy? Do you know John from Lancaster ask him what rest he has on his hunting bow. You are correct about the small numbers that shoot springy. But there all winners 


Viper1 said:


> Grant, Gary -
> 
> Well, I guess that's why BB guys don't do well at longer distances ...
> 
> ...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> Well, I guess that's why BB guys don't do well at longer distances ...
> 
> Seriously, if that's the reasoning, then the string walking theory is kinda flawed.


I guess that depends on who they listen to, those that talk or those that win.

Hard to call a technique flawed when it wins darn near every event it's legal for.


----------



## bark-eater (Dec 18, 2013)

All I got to say is that with Viper1's advise on this forum and keeping his book in the bathroom for a year, got me to the point where I can just about shoot consistently enough to tell if adjusting one thing in my tuning, form or equipment makes a difference. At some point he told me something cant be done, and after 6 months of trying to prove him I can definitely say........ give me another 6 months and I'll be right. After that I will probably spend a couple years on the springy just out of cussedness.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, who exactly are these guys who are winning everything, with springies on their bows? Can anyone post names and scores/results? Pictures of how they have their rests set up would be nice as well.

I don't personally have a good opinion of this rest, or knowledge of anyone using it successfully, but I have an open mind and I'd be interested in details.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash -

It's really easy to roll off a number of numbers or names to "prove" anything, it's an old politician's trick. 
You just forget to mention the majority of other names who did the same thing using exact opposite. 

Guys - 

Look, you can make up scenarios where almost anything can have an "advantage". 
The fact is that springy rests have been around for over 1/2 a century and are still in the minority, and a small minority at that. 

I gave my opinion for free, so do with it as you please.

Viper1 out.


----------



## bark-eater (Dec 18, 2013)

There's a guy named Rusty Craine who posted a lot on Tradtalk. His posts cover a lot of tuning for string-walking and fixed crawl with a springy. I read up on his posts after "The Push" made the rounds.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> It's really easy to roll off a number of numbers or names to "prove" anything, it's an old politician's trick.
> You just forget to mention the majority of other names who did the same thing using exact opposite.


Demonstrating that someone is successful with any given product obviously doesn't prove it's the "best". However, it is a strong indicator that it's not "bad". 

I personally do have the opinion (based only on my own experience and observation) that it "bad", but I would be interested in seeing more evidence that it's not.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

bark-eater said:


> There's a guy named Rusty Craine who posted a lot on Tradtalk. His posts cover a lot of tuning for string-walking and fixed crawl with a springy. I read up on his posts after "The Push" made the rounds.


He may well be very technically knowledgeable, but based *only* on seeing a couple Youtube videos with his name on them, I doubt if this person is any sort of _current_ champion. The one video I watched of him shooting several arrows didn't show the rest clearly, but it looked like a conventional plunger.

But I was asking about the "30 or 40 National Championships" alluded to by 2413gary above.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys I would never say any bow or rest is better than the next. I know what works for me and my friends. i have no doubt that any rest will give us problems each has good and bad points. You just need to learn what they are and how to use them properly. My first post was just that how to tune for feather wear. If you don't like something don't use it it's just that simple. If you need help setting up a springy be glad to help.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Sandy McCain Bubba Bateman, Ricky Stark, Denny Cline, Ben Rogers, Tom Daley, Frank Pearson, Becky Pearson, Cay McManus and Myself. Sandy and Cay have over 40 between them. I could go on


Stash said:


> He may well be very technically knowledgeable, but based *only* on seeing a couple Youtube videos with his name on them, I doubt if this person is any sort of _current_ champion. The one video I watched of him shooting several arrows didn't show the rest clearly, but it looked like a conventional plunger.
> 
> But I was asking about the "30 or 40 National Championships" alluded to by 2413gary above.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Stash said:


> Just out of curiosity, who exactly are these guys who are winning everything, with springies on their bows? Can anyone post names and scores/results? Pictures of how they have their rests set up would be nice as well.
> 
> I don't personally have a good opinion of this rest, or knowledge of anyone using it successfully, but I have an open mind and I'd be interested in details.


Look at Trad, BH and BB for NFAA and you will see the names. No need to drag them in but last years NFAA BH adult field, NFAA Trad Senior for numerous years, and Female Trad Sandy has dominated for years. Oh and most of the national records. Matter of fact I think there's several World Field titles thrown in. Like I said before I switch back and forth, have won NFAA marked 3D using one, but mostly use a flipper and plunger now. Redding is out to 101 yards but apparently it's no good at long distances. Lol. Like Gary said there is no best of anything, if there was I wouldn't have 5 different risers, numerous limbs and a shop full of other accessories as we search for the holy grail of equipment. It's trial and error and what works for me may not work for you. If you really want to know who the National and World champs are PM Gary he knows more of them, i have 10 but only 2 with a springy


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

2413gary said:


> Sandy McCain Bubba Bateman, Ricky Stark, Denny Cline, Ben Rogers, Tom Daley, Frank Pearson, Becky Pearson, Cay McManus and Myself. Sandy and Cay have over 40 between them. I could go on


Thanks for the names. I was unfamiliar with most of them (except the Pearsons) and did a brief Google search on each one. Some shoot compound/release, or compound/barebow, so not really what we're talking about in "trad". 

Not to belabor a point, but of the others, I could not find photo evidence of any of them using a springie - some did clearly show standard plunger type rests on their bows. I'm *not* saying they don't, I'm just saying I couldn't find a picture of them using one.

Please don't regard my posts on this topic as being argumentative - they may come across as such, but I do not mean them that way. I would encourage people to try this rest if they so choose. It's always a good idea to try things for yourself.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

2413gary said:


> Guys I would never say any bow or rest is better than the next. I know what works for me and my friends. i have no doubt that any rest will give us problems each has good and bad points. You just need to learn what they are and how to use them properly. My first post was just that how to tune for feather wear. If you don't like something don't use it it's just that simple. If you need help setting up a springy be glad to help.


I'll bite...

I have a black bear warf on the way to me now. It has a springy installed already. I was planning to set up to shoot off the shelf, but decided I might as well give the rest a shot before hand. 

What do I need to know about it? I have no experience shooting any kind of elevated rest on a stickbow, so treat me like I'm stupid so I can give it a fair shake. Thank you for any help.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Stash recurve or compound shooting a spring is no difference. Dont worry about your opinion its all good. Thats what they are just opinions


Stash said:


> Thanks for the names. I was unfamiliar with most of them (except the Pearsons) and did a brief Google search on each one. Some shoot compound/release, or compound/barebow, so not really what we're talking about in "trad".
> 
> Not to belabor a point, but of the others, I could not find photo evidence of any of them using a springie - some did clearly show standard plunger type rests on their bows. I'm *not* saying they don't, I'm just saying I couldn't find a picture of them using one.
> 
> Please don't regard my posts on this topic as being argumentative - they may come across as such, but I do not mean them that way. I would encourage people to try this rest if they so choose. It's always a good idea to try things for yourself.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> r -
> 
> What it comes down to it, the guys who national championships, would be the same guys who would win with ANY rest or off the shelf or knuckle.
> Saying that almost ANY piece of equipment is responsible for a "win", or proclaiming superiority because Joe Blough, 2.5 time xYz champ uses it, is pure marketing, aka hype.
> ...


Back in the 1970's and 80's The original "SPRINGY ARROW REST " was the most popular rest all over the world. Many bow manufacturers included them with their bows. But a $10 to $12 arrow rest did not make the other manufacturers a lot of money. Freddie Troncosa started coming up with machined bases and adjustments. Spend a ton of money on advertising and started the march towards $100 to $150 arrow rest. Don't believe all the advertising, some times the simplest is still the best. The "SPRINGY" arrow rest was on Terry Ragsdale's bow when he shot the first perfect field round in the NFAA Outdoor Nationals. It was used by almost all the top shooters with releases or fingers and is still most popular in BareBow, Bowhunter finger shooting archers.
Today the top shooters in Field, 3-D, Olympic etc are sponsored (paid for those in Rio Linda) and only change products when they get a BETTER DEAL.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

bowproPat said:


> Today the top shooters in Field, 3-D, Olympic etc are sponsored (paid for those in Rio Linda) and only change products when they get a BETTER DEAL.


$2.99 piece of plastic. Want to guess how many Olympic Gold Medals were and still are being taken home with it? Sometimes, it just is what it is. And yes, though, stringwalking needs a little more support.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I am not sure what a springy rest is, but if you are looking for a durable alternative, you might consider a brush rest. My first bow from the 60s came with one and I have used a brush rest on every trad bow since. The arrow flight is great and they last forever.


----------



## Donbaker (Jul 7, 2016)

Love my Springy, 12-4-8 o'clock fletch orientation works well for me.


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Longbowfanatic,

Sorry I missed this topic when you first posted it. As almost everyone else has said, springy rests are an excellent choice. My absolute favorite is the one Pat Norris posted on this page. They are simple, easily micro-adjustable, and as bomb proof as it gets. I have them on both of my primary hunting bows.

When I got mine from Gary (2413gary) he showed me how to bend down the tip of the wire to help prevent feather damage. I’ll text you a photo of it, or maybe Gary will post one here. There are all sorts of ways to quiet one down for hunting. Some people put mole skin or shrink tube on the wire. I just use a disk of duct tape like a strike plate on the main coil and a tiny wrap or it on the finger.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

J Wesbrock said:


> Longbowfanatic,
> 
> Sorry I missed this topic when you first posted it. As almost everyone else has said, springy rests are an excellent choice. My absolute favorite is the one Pat Norris posted on this page. They are simple, easily micro-adjustable, and as bomb proof as it gets. I have them on both of my primary hunting bows.
> 
> When I got mine from Gary (2413gary) he showed me how to bend down the tip of the wire to help prevent feather damage. I’ll text you a photo of it, or maybe Gary will post one here. There are all sorts of ways to quiet one down for hunting. Some people put mole skin or shrink tube on the wire. I just use a disk of duct tape like a strike plate on the main coil and a tiny wrap or it on the finger.


Thanks, Jason. I was getting great groupings with my springy and I really liked it, but the damage to the feathers was unmanageable. If you get a chance to text me pics, I'd love to see them. Thanks again!


----------

